# OpenOffice.org 3.2.0 i686 packages for FreeBSD-8



## graudeejs (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm tying to build all OpenOffice.org i686 (pentium2 and newer) packages for FreeBSD-8.
Unfortunately build have sopped at some point, and right now I'm trying to resume it (hopefully it'll just work(tm))

All packages are available here:
http://files.bsdroot.lv/FreeBSD/OpenOffice.org-3.2.0-i686/

I've also started uploading to 1Gb/s mirror in France by jpic
http://pub.ocpsys.com/bsd/killasmurf86/OpenOffice.org-3.2.0-i686/

Mirror in UK, should be fast enough. By Ghirai
http://ghirai.com/ooo4bsd 

If someone has server with 18G free space please make mirror server, my bandwidth outside Latvia is pretty slow (512KB/s)

screenshots:


 

 



EDIT:
Here's my OOO package ATOM, if anyone is interested.


----------



## achix (Feb 23, 2010)

I would recommend installing from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/editors but i just found out that ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/editors/openoffice.org-3.1.1_1.tbz
is only for amd64 :\
Anyone knows why is this?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 23, 2010)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/po...stable/editors there is only  openoffice.org-2.4.3_1.tbz


That's why I try to build all lang packages again


----------



## OH (Feb 23, 2010)

killasmurf86, perhaps you missed my posts in your previous thread. I'd like to try and see whether this stuff can be distributed via torrents, so that anyone who has a package to share (like my OOo-package for amd64 with kde4-integration) can add theirs to the list.

As mininova has so far remained silent, I'm thinking about setting up a page of my own and using openbittorrent and/or DHT for tracking.


----------



## OH (Feb 23, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## achix (Feb 24, 2010)

Instead of torrent, why not just contribute indirectly to the package repositories in a fashion similar to pr?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 24, 2010)

All packages are available here [Links on first post]

If someone has server with 18G free space please make mirror server, my bandwidth outside Latvia is pretty slow (512KB/s)

screenshots:


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 24, 2010)

I have to admit that OOO theme got worse, so much white.... ughh


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 27, 2010)

To the openoffice.org < 3.2.0 users


----------



## DrJ (Mar 28, 2010)

Does the spelling function work in this version?  This has been an ongoing issue for en_US, at least, and it does not work for the version I installed from your website, killasmurf.  This is a real problem -- not yours, but O on FreeBSD.  It makes it nearly unusable.


----------



## adamk (Mar 31, 2010)

Since no one answered, I thought I'd chime in...  No, the spelling function does not work.  I do greatly appreciate the package, but for anyone who does serious writing, openoffice.org on FreeBSD just doesn't cut it, unfortunately.

Adam


----------



## DrJ (Mar 31, 2010)

Turns out the spelling function does indeed work.  For 3.0 and early versions of 3.1, it did not.  Somewhere in the 3.1 cycle it strted to work, and for the download I did for 3.2 from the supplied links it too works.  One does have to download and install the dictionary from the O web site, and add it.


----------



## adamk (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh, damn, that must be the problem.  Thanks for the tip.

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 31, 2010)

I have never had any problem with spelling extension...


----------



## Bunyan (Mar 31, 2010)

I have an external HDD, so space is not a problem for me.
I keep my ports collection on that drive.
This is how I do it:

```
mount /dev/da0s1 /Data
ln -s /Data/usr/ports /usr/ports
```
Every time I need to update the software, I mount the external HDD.
To build the needed app

```
cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/
make install clean
```
In case you have an external HDD, I suggest you build your applications
as I showed above.


----------



## DrJ (Mar 31, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I have never had any problem with spelling extension...



You are fortunate.  My (early) version of 3.1 refuses to load the dictionary, giving the error message "bad transfer url." It was the same in 3.0.  The 2.x series was fine.

I should add that the versions you compiled are fine in this regard!


----------



## adamk (Apr 5, 2010)

Any chance of seeing packages built WITH_KDE4?  It looks of out-of-place in KDE4 

Or, how about any tips on actually getting openoffice.org to build properly   Last time I tried, it kept bailing out in the odk module.

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 5, 2010)

sorry, I don't have such resources...
KDE is monstrosity, that I don't want to use (especially because I don't use it)

If you someone would write detailed howto how to make 32bit jail in 64bit host that could be used to compile packages, then I could create packages on my server.
Right now I'm compiling OOO packages on my desktop PC, which is right near where I sleep.
I don't like keeping it online with I sleep + it's noisy.

It takes 49h to compile OOO packages for me on this pc.


When i have more time, I might investigate, possibility of using VirtualBox on server to compile packages..., but I don't promise anything.

As a side note....
In few days (when ports are stable) I will be building new packages


----------



## adamk (Apr 5, 2010)

I've used this howto to build a 32-bit version of wine on AMD64:  

http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine

I don't see any reason why it couldn't work for openoffice.org.

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for info, I'll check that out....


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's my OOO package ATOM, if anyone is interested.


----------



## alelab (May 3, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Here's my OOO package RSS, if anyone is interested.


I got a _404 error not found_ when I click on the link.


----------



## graudeejs (May 4, 2010)

yes, sorry I changed to atom

http://www.bsdroot.lv/common/feeds.php?l=en&c=ooo&feedtype=atom


----------



## alelab (May 5, 2010)

Thanks, it is OK now.
But it is empty. Is it always under development ?
I have not had the opportunity to THANK YOU for your OOo packages. It is done now :f


----------



## graudeejs (May 5, 2010)

ATOM is empty, because currently I didn't have time to do anything about creating new packages...
last time when I tried to build them, they failed.

and site is under construction, because I'm very busy at university (it will probably be finished at summer)


----------



## Caliante (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi :e

A small question:

ftp://ooopackages.good-day.net/pub/OpenOffice.org/FreeBSD/3.2.1/i386/

Is this for KDE4, or for Gnome?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 1, 2010)

I think it's same as when you build OOO from ports (I think you'd say gnome)....
But I don't know, cause I don't use it


----------



## Caliante (Sep 1, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I think it's same as when you build OOO from ports (I think you'd say gnome)....
> But I don't know, cause I don't use it



I apologize, but I don't understand your answer :r

The link contains your binaries, or am I mistaking?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 1, 2010)

No, I was uploading my binaries to my own server.
I stopped building my packages, because good-day.org started to compile i386 packages again 

What I was trying to say, is that, I think, that these packages are generic (same as ports)


----------



## burkoff (Dec 9, 2010)

good is hacker 

ftp://ooopackages.good-day.net/pub/OpenOffice.org/FreeBSD/3.2.1/amd64/


----------

